#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-19
<MaLiXs> j'ai installer ubuntu server 11.04 sur une machine ici a base de pentium 3 mais apres l'istalation je n'ai pas l'afichage tty l'écran reste noir .quelqu'un serais capable de regler se problème
<avoine> MaLiXs: est-ce que tu as des petites écritures sur l'écran ou juste rien?
<MaLiXs> rien l'écran se met en veille
<avoine> ah d'accord
<avoine> ça doit être un problème de résolution
<MaLiXs> jimagine... je vais vois
<MaLiXs> je vais voir si l'interface vas demarrer sous xubuntu 11.04
<MaLiXs> je sais que le pc est bien demarer car j'ai acces en ssh
<MaLiXs> depuid un autre
<MaLiXs> si sa fonctionne pas je retournerais en 10.0
<MaLiXs> 10.04
<avoine>  MaLiXs désolé j'ai été distrait, il y a des commandes que tu peux ajouter en argument au noyau pour régler le problème
<avoine> MaLiXs: tu connais la résolution de ton écran?
<avoine> tu peux essayé d'ajouter l'argument: vga=792
<avoine> pour un écran en 1024x768
<MaLiXs> j'ai dej abandonné :D
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-20
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-21
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-22
<d2_racing> bonsoir
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w | N'hésitez pas à vous inscrire à la liste de diffusion pour être tenu au courant des événements organisés | Si vous avez une question, posez la! ... Puis soyez patients. Vous aurez éventuellement une réponse.
<cyphermox> deuxpi: sipherdee: si vous avez un certain intérêt au développement GNOME, il y aura le Hackfest annuel, habituellement à Boston, qui se tiendra à Montréal cette année
<cyphermox> ^^^ https://live.gnome.org/Montreal2011
<avoine> cool!
<avoine> cyphermox: tu y vas?
<cyphermox> avoine: ah oui c'est vrai toi aussi tu fais du dev 
<cyphermox> ouais, j'y vais
<cyphermox> moi je travaille sur NM régulièrement, et sur evo et d'autres petits morceaux, avec un peu de chance je pourrai trouver des petits trucs à faire là ;D
<avoine> héhé ouin c'est sûr
<deuxpi> +1        :P
<deuxpi> cool... je vais essayer d'être là
<deuxpi> heck... je pourrais même héberger un hacker si ma blonde est d'accord
<cyphermox> deuxpi: ca c'est pour toi ;)
<cyphermox> deuxpi: a mon avis c'est plutot peu coutume de se faire héberger, mais je check si y'a qqn que tu peux contacter directement quand tu sauras
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-23
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/846550 <--- je ferme Invalid, ca te va?
<cyphermox> ici quand je rentre une recherche ca fonctionne alors je crois que le choose marche correctement
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: en plus de ne rien afficher par défaut, ma fenetre est même pas assez grosse pour afficher plus d'un résultat quand je tappe
<mdeslaur> attends une minute que je regarde
<cyphermox> ok.. moi ca marche dans la fenetre, y'a de la place pour une quinzaine de résultats, mais ca ca doit dépendre de la résolution entre autres
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ok, scuse, j'étais au téléphone
<cyphermox> pas de trouble, c'est pas vraiment rush pour moi ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ok, il semble que la fenetre enregistre la grosseur, alors un coup resizé, c'est correct
<mdeslaur> ah, non, pas vrai
<mdeslaur> quand je recompose, la fenetre est raptissé de nouveau 
<mdeslaur> vidange
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: pour le lookup après recherche, ca a de l'allure pour le ldap et pour les carnet remotes, mais pour les carnets locals, ca a toujours affiché par défaut avant
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ca me dérange pas si c'est vraiment une décision upstream, mais je soupconne plutot un bug
<cyphermox> ben je viens de demander
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: merci
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-24
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-25
<d2_racing> bonjour
<Ankman> bonjour d2_racing
<d2_racing> ça va Ankman ?
<Ankman> u,mm
<sipherdee> cyphermox: je viens de voir pour le hackfest, je vais venir c'est certain!  c'est toujours très stimulant comme ambiance.
<cyphermox> sipherdee: c'est vriament plutot centre GNOME que Ubuntu, mais y'a quelques devs qui viennent, si ca tinteresse de te lancer en prog sur des projets GNOME c'est un excellent moment de rencontrer le monde
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-17
<cyphermox> clache: bonjour
<clache> cyphermox: Salut.
<clache> cyphermox: As-tu une question?
<cyphermox> non. juste dire bonjour ca fait un petit bout que je te vois te connecter
<clache> cyphermox: Oui, d'ailleurs quel est le but de ubuntu-qc?
<clache> cyphermox: C'est pour l'organisation de l'association locale?
<cyphermox> c'est un groupe d'utilisateurs pour le Québec, on organise des événements, en particulier dans la région de Montréal, Québec, et Trois-Rivières
<cyphermox> mais tout le monde peut organiser quelque chose et on est vraiment beaucoup dispersés alors tout le monde doit participer dans sa localité pour qu'on arrive à faire quelque chose de bien ;)
<clache> cyphermox: Oui, pour le support, vous utilisez le francophone ubuntu-fr.
<cyphermox> euh plus ou moins
<cyphermox> en fait on donne du support sur la liste de diffusion ubuntu-qc directement
<cyphermox> mais inutile de recopier l'information wiki de ubuntu-fr qui est déjà en franćais, alors on contribue plutot là
<clache> cyphermox: Oui, pour le wiki, pas besoin de le refaire.
<clache> cyphermox: Je traînais ici au cas où il y ai des questions.
<cyphermox> ah, je vois
<clache> cyphermox: De la même façon que je traîne sur linux-quebec.
<clache> cyphermox: Mais justement, je me disais en parametrant mon prochain changement de version que je n'allais peut être pas mettre ubuntu-qc dans mes favoris, et donc ne plus venir.
<clache> cyphermox: Car ça n'est pas très utile finalement.
<cyphermox> ok. comme tu préfères
<clache> cyphermox: Je pense que dans quelques temps, je ne me connecterais plus ici, mais toujours sur ubuntu-fr bien sur et linux-quebec aussi.
<YoBoY> il est bien urbain de prévenir de ses projets futurs :)
<cyphermox> YoBoY: ouin, j'espère qu'il s'attendait pas à ce que je le retienne ;P
<cyphermox> c'est semblable aux "si vous changez pas ca, j'va changer de distro"... euh... ok.... si ca te chante ;)
<Technic_> Salut tout le monde 
<Ankman> salut
<Technic_> Quelqu'un connais squid3 ? 
<Ankman> pas moi
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-19
<cyphermox> <rant>This is no third-world country. Why should I have to boil my water to account for my city's administration incompetence and lack of foresight?</rant>
<IdleOne> because you don't want to die?
<IdleOne> But I hear you, makes you wonder why the hell you pay taxes
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-20
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I indeed don't want to die; there's a batch of boiled water in the fridge (1L) and another 1.7L ready too ;)
 * cyphermox logs off for the night
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-21
<phaphandede> y a tu qqn de fort en réseau ici?
<phaphandede> J'ai besoin d'un petit coup de main d'un guru!
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-22
<cyphermox> dah, je manque tjrs les demandes d'aide
<Musashimaru> moi j'ai un problème.. une fois sur deux, quand mon bureau se charge, ca freeze.
<cyphermox> wahoo
<cyphermox> Musashimaru: unity ou autre? ;)
<cyphermox> et quelle version d'Ubuntu, juste pour pas que je dise n'importe quoi
<Musashimaru> gnome 3 type standard.. (gnome-panel) avec cairo dock
<Musashimaru> 12.04, radeon hd 6950 , 3 écrans
<Musashimaru> drivers AMD 12.8
<cyphermox> fglrx?
<cyphermox> vérifie si ca dit quelque chose dans /var/log/syslog; habituellement ils sont bon AMD pour bien logger les problèmes
<cyphermox> tout dépend évidement de quoi freeze, si c'est cairo-dock et dans la librairie cairo, ca risque d'être plus difficile à trouver
<cyphermox> moi j'essayerais de voir si unity gèle aussi, ca pourra te donner une piste
<Musashimaru> je crois que c'est ma carte ATI qui chie quand je charhe aticonfig pour les senseurs
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, ca freeze.... X11 dead, plus de réponse, pas possible de passer en console
<cyphermox> bon d'ac, alors c'est bien un freeze dans le kernel
<cyphermox> reboot, check /var/log/syslog pour un oops ou un message de fglrx juste avant la marque du reboot
<cyphermox> si y'a rien, faudra creuser plus fort et disons, utiliser les touches SysRq pour arriver a faire débloquer le kernel/tracer quelque chose/écrire le log
<Musashimaru> y'A rien
<Musashimaru> anyway....
<cyphermox> bbl
<Musashimaru> bbl? BlackBerry Lover?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-09-15
<Laurenzo> Si quelqu un peu aider sur ce topic serait vraiment apprecie http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1675621 desole pour la ponctuation
<Laurenzo> Au revoir et merci d avance
#ubuntu-qc 2014-09-18
<cyphermox> IdleOne: we should go out for a beer soonish
<IdleOne> agreed
<IdleOne> I have plans for this weekend, but maybe the next we can organize something
#ubuntu-qc 2017-09-22
<grimelle> bonjour, depuis plusieurs mois je ne peut plus envoyer de courriels, quoi faire ? qui peut aider? merci
<grimelle> je ne peut pas répondre aux courriels? que faire?
#ubuntu-qc 2017-09-23
<qwebirc99512> Bonjour,Ma ligne de puissance de wifi qui s'affiche en haut à droite n'est pas très forte (2 petite barres) et je suis à 2 pieds de mon wifi et à la commande ''iw reg get'' j'obtiens country 00: dfs-unset. Est-ce que problème vient de là et si oui pouvez-vous m'aider s.v.p
<Ankman> essyee deja un speedtest?
<Ankman> c'est lentement?
<qwebirc99512> Je suis débutant dans ubuntu 16.04.3 lts et je cherche encore mes ligne de commandes pour effecter ces test.Comment je dois faire pour un speedtest avec un terminal et désolé je ne tape pas très vite au clavier,merçi beaucoup pour votre patience.
<Ankman> y'a pas Firefox?
<Ankman> http://www.speedtest.net/
<Ankman> mais il faut flash
<Ankman> firefox, chrome...
<Ankman> autre, peut transfer un fiche (ftp) entre deux ordi?
<qwebirc99512> Oui,j'utilise firefox,mais comme j'ai complètement enlevé win10 de mon portable pour installer linux ubuntu,je crois que certain paramètres de ma carte on été affecté. ?
<Ankman> je crois les parametersdefault sont deja optimisé. compromis de entre speed et fiabilité
<Ankman> pardon mon francaise, c'est ne pas bon
<Ankman> autre idee...
<Ankman> selecte un different WIFI channel.
<Ankman> check "/sbin/iwlist scan wlan0" et voir les channels autres WIFI utilisent
<Ankman> umm, changer channel en routeur, pas linux
<qwebirc99512> Pas de problème. J'ai fait le speedtest comme demandé et j'obtiens 51 ping/4.34descendant/0.91ascendant.  J'ai déja essayé un autre canal sans résultat.
<Ankman> 4.3 MB/s? pas pire, non?
<Ankman> le puissance s'affiche pas important quand le speed et ping sont bon
<qwebirc99512> oui,mais mon problème est que je ne peut pas m'éloigner de mon wifi sans perdre la connection
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> achter un repeater
<Ankman> mais to dit 2 pieds de routeur? hmm
<Ankman> c'est "depreached" en favour de iw, mais iwconfig existe aussi. il a des parametres pour ca. comme "sense":
<Ankman> "Set the sensitivity threshold. This define how sensitive is the card to  poor  operating  condi- tions  (low  signal,  interference). Positive values are assumed to be the raw value used by the hardware or a percentage, negative values are assumed to  be  dBm.  Depending  on  the  hardware implementation, this parameter may control various functions.
<Ankman> c'est possib;e iw fait ca aussi, mais je ne sais pas
<qwebirc99512> o.k. je vais essayer cette option. Merçi beaucoup pour votre aide et vos conseils. Passé une agréable journée.
<Ankman> de rien
<Ankman> il'ya un man page pour iwconfig
#ubuntu-qc 2019-09-22
<Ankman> strange, today after opening the lid of the laptop it goes dark after five seconds without activity. i shut down dpms. that helps. but no idea why this otherwise happens
<Ankman> not ubuntu but debian
